# party boat options for 30+ hour trips?



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Are there any party boats in the Destin/Pensacola area that go out on overnight trips for tuna etc? Looking for walk-on...not charter


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Depends on the time of the year if your looking for a walk on


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Going to be hard pressed to find a walk on tuna trip


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

cody&ryand said:


> Going to be hard pressed to find a walk on tuna trip




Yep. I think they do that in San Diego, never heard of it around here. It would be expensive for sure.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

any options for a walkon for AJ's/grouper? I can catch bee-liners all day long here...just headed to Destin at the end of the month and likely will be without my boat. Have my own gear if anyone has room. I'll gladly split expenses like fuel, cleanup etc.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

You could check with the entertainer out of pensacola beach marina


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

cody&ryand said:


> You could check with the entertainer out of pensacola beach marina


I saw that...do they just target bee-liners? I'm open to catching bee-liners too...just don't want to spend $150 for a trip just to target them. Would rather have something larger on the line/to take home...such as AJ/Grouper.
My budget will be around $300 to split fuel/bait with someone otherwise.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

They normally are very good about targeting whats in season not just mingos and white snapper. I have worked on a head boat in destin and for the most part all of the head boats out there are only going to put u on snapper if in season mingos porgeys and triggers if in season. Unless it is the destin rodeo then they will target whatever gets their boat on the board.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Keep in mind if you are only going to be doing a 6 hour trip doesnt matter what boat you are on they are going to be hard pressed to put u on grouper and ajs


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Almost any overnight trip is going to be more than $300, better figure for around $500. Best bet for a fun trip is to go to Hubbards Marina in Mideria Beach. Great boat and people. I've been once, probably will go again this year. Check for what's in season before booking. http://hubbardsmarina.com/39hr-overnight-fishing-trip/

For a fun day trip, go on the American Spirit party boat (Destin). Supposed to have an amberjack trip next saturday. 850-837-6422


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Sea-r-cy said:


> Almost any overnight trip is going to be more than $300, better figure for around $500. Best bet for a fun trip is to go to Hubbards Marina in Mideria Beach. Great boat and people. I've been once, probably will go again this year. Check for what's in season before booking. http://hubbardsmarina.com/39hr-overnight-fishing-trip/
> 
> For a fun day trip, go on the American Spirit party boat (Destin). Supposed to have an amberjack trip next saturday. 850-837-6422


I won't be down there until the 26th. I'd gladly split fuel/bait help with cleanup if you happen to be going out on a day trip.Trying to decide whether to pull my boat there...but it'll be weather dependent since I only have a bay boat.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

To get out after Ajs and Grouper you're probably going to have to take at least a 10-12 hour. Going to pay $4-500 after you tip the mate.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I just saw that the Emeral Spirit relocated to Orange Beach from Tampa area.

Anyone remember when that boat splashed, we chartered it a few times. Awesome boat


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

bigrick said:


> To get out after Ajs and Grouper you're probably going to have to take at least a 10-12 hour. Going to pay $4-500 after you tip the mate.


yikes that's hella expensive. I could stay here and go on a 30 hour tuna trip for $350.

Right now I'm looking to just get out and not break the bank and go on a trip to catch AJ's. I'm open to putting some bee-liners in the box for dinner too but my budget is around $300. A day trip is fine.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

bigrick said:


> To get out after Ajs and Grouper you're probably going to have to take at least a 10-12 hour. Going to pay $4-500 after you tip the mate.


If the op gets here on the 26th, he'll get here in time to see amberjack season close at 12:01 am on the 27th. Grouper (gag) is closed already also.

Not much point in chartering a boat unless you want to ride in style. That time of year, jump on a party boat and enjoy the day cheaply. BTY, I caught a 37" jack on the American Spirit yesterday.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Sea-r-cy said:


> If the op gets here on the 26th, he'll get here in time to see amberjack season close at 12:01 am on the 27th. Grouper (gag) is closed already also.
> 
> Not much point in chartering a boat unless you want to ride in style. That time of year, jump on a party boat and enjoy the day cheaply. BTY, I caught a 37" jack on the American Spirit yesterday.


yeah, I saw they're closing AJ season before I'll get to fish. I did book a Saturday trip on the American Spirit, however I noticed the forecast shows 7-9ft seas! yikes! I'll make a call Thursday whether to drag my boat down. Unless I'll have some weather to fish, likely it'll be a party boat trip for me.


----------

